# What goes with Bermuda Shorts?



## NightMusik (May 13, 2005)

I just bought two pair of Bermuda Shorts at Target, but I'm not sure what kind of top to wear with them. Do you wear a baby-doll top, a camisole, do you wear a kind of shirt that you tuck in? Thanks for any advice!:icon_love


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NightMusik* I just bought two pair of Bermuda Shorts at Target, but I'm not sure what kind of top to wear with them. Do you wear a baby-doll top, a camisole, do you wear a kind of shirt that you tuck in? Thanks for any advice!:icon_love I think they are really forgiving,you could prob wear all of the above and look sweet as pie.




I wouldnt tuck any of the tops in though,unless your reaaaaally skinny.


----------



## Geek (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NightMusik* 

I just bought two pair of Bermuda Shorts at Target, but I'm not sure what kind of top to wear with them. Do you wear a baby-doll top, a camisole, do you wear a kind of shirt that you tuck in? Thanks for any advice!:icon_love 


Hey Welcome to MakeupTalk! I would wear a nice tank!


----------



## keaLoha (May 13, 2005)

&amp; Welcome to MuT NightMusik! Glad to have you here w/us &amp; know you'll enjoy yourself.

I'm partial to boybeater tanks or a cap-sleeved tee. It might be harder to get away wearing a tunic, unless it hits just below the navel &amp; near the middle of the butt. It might be successful w/a babydoll, but it really depends on the cut of it--just make sure it's not too tent-ish so people won't think you're pregnant.


----------



## keaLoha (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wow, I didn't know they had "boybeater" tanks! I guess that's in response to the "wifebeater" ones...still bad names, but at least it's somewhat equal now, I guess



I'll only stop calling it a boybeater when the term wifebeater stops.


----------



## Liz (May 13, 2005)

welcome to mut!

i see pics of girls wearing tanks, camisoles, dressing them up and wearing heels, cami, and like a blazer. the preppy look with like boat shoes and a polo shirt. i think they're pretty versatile.


----------



## Geek (May 13, 2005)

Please post pics of whifebeater tanks









Originally Posted by *keaLoha* 

I'll only stop calling it a boybeater when the term wifebeater stops.


----------



## keaLoha (May 14, 2005)

Think Kevin Federline--aka white Hanes/Fruit of the Loom undershirt tank.


----------



## NightMusik (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions! Today was payday, so maybe I can hit the mall tomorrow. There is so much cute summer stuff out.


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2005)

I'd say whatever you could wear with regular shorts (and maybe even capris), you could wear with burmuda shorts ... Or just watch that annoying Old Navy burmuda shorts commercial for ideas


----------



## Liz (May 14, 2005)

i don't think tony would know who kevin federline is. lol


----------



## Geek (May 14, 2005)

Bingo! I do not









Originally Posted by *Liz* 

i don't think tony would know who kevin federline is. lol


----------



## K*O* (May 14, 2005)

It seems Bermuda shorts are the "hot" fashion fad this season - Old Navy has a cute commericial on TV about them...Personally, I wouldn't buy them for myself (I'll stick with my capris and a small slip on sandal heel shoe- I look horrible in Bermudas, they make me look too dumpy cause I'm short anyway....lol But, the top I'd prefer to wear w/them would be a crop-top...I love my Crops!!! :icon_love

Originally Posted by *NightMusik* I just bought two pair of Bermuda Shorts at Target, but I'm not sure what kind of top to wear with them. Do you wear a baby-doll top, a camisole, do you wear a kind of shirt that you tuck in? Thanks for any advice!:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (May 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Bingo! I do not



Here ya go!


----------



## K*O* (May 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here ya go!





Yeah to go Marisol....they're.........DUMB &amp; DUMBER


----------

